# OOC -  Mad God's Key



## Tinner (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm itching to try my hand at a 3.5 PbP game for the first time.
I want to keep it simple, and fast paced while I get used to how this works.
I'm considering running either *Mad God's Key* from Dungeon 114, or *Final Resting Place* from 122.

Any takers?


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2005)

What sort of posting frequency.  I can only manage to post once a day or occasionally every two days. If this is OK, I'm interested.

Can you post character level & generation rules.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 7, 2005)

I have no idea what the adventure's about (a plus, I assume). But sure, why not. I like your posting style from the other game we're in so color me interested.




*Nuressa Jherhud*, Female Dwarf, Fighter 1: CR 1; Medium Humanoid (_Dwarf_) AL: NG;
HD 1d10+3 (Fighter) ; hp 13; Init +6; Spd 20; AC:18 (Flatfooted:17 Touch:11)
Atk +4 base melee, +2 base ranged; +5 (1d8+3 20/x3, Warhammer); +4 (1d4+3 18/x2, Kukri), +2 (1d4+3 sling); +4 (1d6+3, Spiked Shield), Grapple +4

*SQ*: Slow, base land speed 20 (unaffected by medium/heavy loads); Darkvision 60 ft.; Stonecunning (+2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up); Weapon familiarity (waraxes & urgoshes); Stability (+4 vs. bull rushes & trips); +2 racial save vs. Poison; +2 racial save vs. spells & spell-like abilities; +1 racial bonus on attacks vs. orcs & goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to AC vs monsters of the GIANT type; +2 racial bonus to Appraise checks on stone/metal items; +2 racial bonus to Craft checks related to stone/metal; 

*Saves*: Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +0

*Abilities*: STR 16, DEX 12, CON 16, INT 14, WIS 10, CHA 6.

*Skills*: Climb *+7* (4, +3 mod), Craft: weaponsmith *+4* (2, +0 mod, +2* race), Handle Animal *+0* (2, -2 mod), Intimidate *+2* (4, -2 mod), Jump +3 (0, +3 mod), Ride *+3* (2, +1 mod), Swim *+5* (2, +3 mod)

*Languages*: Common, Dwarven, Goblin, & Giant

*Feats*: Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Armor Proficiency: heavy, Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus (_warhammer_), 

*Possessions*
*Weapons *(20 GP, 7 lbs): Warhammer (1d8 dmg, 20/x3, Blunt, 5 lbs), Kukri (1d4 dmg, 18+/x2, Slashing, 2 lbs), Heavy Wooden Spiked Shield (1d6 dmg, 20/x2, Piercing), Sling (1d4 dmg, 20/x2, blunt, 20 ft. range) 

*Armor *(167 GP; 50 lbs, -7 ACP): Heavy Wooden Spiked Shield (+2 AC, -2 ACP, 10 lbs), Chainmail (+5 AC, MDB 2, ACP -5, 40 lbs), 

*Goods*: Flint & Steel (1 gP), Bullseye Lantern (12 gp, 3 lbs, clear illumination in 60 ft cone & shadowy in 120 ft cone), 6 Pints of Lantern oil (6 sp, 6 lbs, powers lantern for 6 hours per pint), 150 ft of hemp rope (30 lbs, 3 gp), Explorer's Outfit (10 G, 8 lbs), Pouch of 20 sling bullets (2 sp)

*Magic*: Wondrous: <none>

*Money Bag*: 32 Gold 12 Silvers​
*Background*
  As as child, there was nothing special about Nuressa. She trained as an apprentice smith with her father and was betrothed to another young dwarven silversmith. That would have been the end of her story if a cart full of iron ore hadn't crushed her when one of it's wheels collapsed.
  Everyone thought she would die... and indeed, most hoped she would as she had been terribly disfigured. The local cleric was away on a spiritual retreat and thier community wasn't that large. Her cousin, the local naturalist/guide couldn't do much for her.
  Despite all that, Nuressa woke up one morning. She'd once been fair, but now her nose was broken, her left eye seemed to be bloodied and half her teeth had been knocked out. Likewise, her cheekbones had fractured and her left arm was twisted. The greatest damage, however, had been to her mind. 
  While not amnesiac or slow, she never-the-less was a bit queer after the accident and seemed to have forgotten a great many things that she'd learned. Where once she was a dutiful daughter interested in forging horse shoes, spades, and oxwaynes she now yearned to explore. She was contrary just for the sake of being contrary, and while she meant no harm she just didn't fit in with the rest of the community anymore.
  6 years after her accident, Nuressa stole some weapons and armor from her father's smithy and attached herself to a passing caravan of halflings bound for the great city of Greyhawk.
  She's just arrived and is amazed at what she's found.

*Appearance*
  Not savory, even for a dwarf. Nuressa's hair is flame red shot through with black. Her nose is crooked and half her teeth are made of nickle. Her left eye is bloodshot while the right one is a beautiful blue. 
  She's tall for a dwarf, not that it means much, and is large shouldered. She tends to walk with a pronounced limp and her left arm hangs at an akward angle. It obviously pains her but it doesn't seem to hinder her any.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 7, 2005)

Character Level would be dependant on which adventure we choose.

*Mad God's Key* is a City of Greyhawk adventure that turns into a dungeoncrawl. Lots of undead. I'd want four 1st level characters.

*Final Resting Place* is an Underdark rescue mission with a twist. Lots of Troglodytes. I'd want four 3rd level characters.

Character generation would be standard 28 point point buy.
Maximum gold per level.
Maximum hp per level.
Race is unimportant, but obviously for the Underdark game races suited to that setting might have an advantage. Otherwise, play whatever fits.
For classes I'll allow almost any sourcebooks, WotC or otherwise, as well as stuff from Dragon magazine, or even ENWorld creations. As long as it doesn't scream "broken". If I don't have the book you want to use you'll have to provide me a basic summary of what the class offers. But I have a LOT of books, so feel free to go wild.
I would like to try for an optimal mix of 1 fighter, 1 spellcaster, 1 rogue and 1 cleric, or other suitable classes that can fill those roles.

I post a lot most days, but I understand not everyone is unemployed.   
(I hope I'm not or much longer!!!)
As long as you post once a day, I'm cool with that.
If you don't post for two days, you are liable to be eaten by a grue and replaced.

My play style has been described to me as "old-school, smash-mouth D&D" which means I like to keep things fast and furious. If you put on a good show fate will smile on you. Boring PC's tend to wind up dead.   
If a player wants to try something that isn't strictly by the RAW, I'll usually allow it as long as they can give me a good story reason, and it's not purely a power-gaming tactic.

I would prefer to roll all the dice for the game using Invisible Castle

I don't mind having PC's "spontaneaously" level up if they earn enough XP during an adventure.

If things go well, I do have plenty of plans to expand and continue this series as a regular campaign, whichever adventure we choose to start with.

What else can I say to entice you?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 7, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> What else can I say to entice you?




Free doughnuts... you can't get good doughnuts in Costa Rica 'cause the Ticos don't really eat doughnuts.

I'd vote for whichever adventure isn't heavily dependent upon traps and players collaborating square-by-square/needing to pore over extensive maps. That kinda sucks in a PbP medium.

I'm easy... likely a fighter of some type. Clerics bore me and I'm not really creative enough for a Wizard (imho) beyond the cast knock here, fireball those guys, dispel magic on that guy...


----------



## Tinner (Oct 7, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Free doughnuts... you can't get good doughnuts in Costa Rica 'cause the Ticos don't really eat doughnuts.
> 
> I'd vote for whichever adventure isn't heavily dependent upon traps and players collaborating square-by-square/needing to pore over extensive maps. That kinda sucks in a PbP medium.
> 
> I'm easy... likely a fighter of some type. Clerics bore me and I'm not really creative enough for a Wizard (imho) beyond the cast knock here, fireball those guys, dispel magic on that guy...




Don't eat doughnuts?!?!?!
What kind of culture doesn't have SOME kind of sweetened fried bread product?

Hmmm ... both adventures do have a few traps, but nothing extensive.
Final Resting Place probably has fewer though, and those will be fairly obvious when encountered too.

You've got dibs on the figher then Lobo.
If we can get three more players we'll be good to go.


----------



## sleepystyle (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd be interested in either, preferably as a wizard type.  

City dwelling backgrounds preferred then.  Both adventures set in greyhawk?


----------



## Tinner (Oct 7, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in either, preferably as a wizard type.
> 
> City dwelling backgrounds preferred then.  Both adventures set in greyhawk?




Welcome aboard. Consider the wizard position all yours.

Mad God's Key actually takes place in the City o Greyhawk itself. Final Resting Place is fairly generic.
I'm not super knowledgeable about Greyhawk, so my version of it is sure to be pretty basic. It's probably as Greyhawk centered as the Core books are. There's a general flavor, but very few specifics.

City dwelling backgrounds are fine, but not necessary. If we decide to go with FRP, then it's going to be almost entirely Underdark stuff.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, I'll whip something up just as soon as we decide on an adventure then. 

Oh, they have doughnuts... just no good ones.

Its a foreign country so the milk tastes different, the flour tastes different, they put more sugar in things... it's just not the same.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 7, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Well, I'll whip something up just as soon as we decide on an adventure then.




Good point.
Then in the interest of getting this thing moving let's sound off on who likes what.

Choose one of the following adventures.

*Mad God's Key* - A hunt for a missing key leads the heroes from the streets of the City of Greyhawk to the Tomb of Blood Everflowing in the treacherous Cairn Hills.
_- First level PC's.
- City of Greyhawk/dungeon setting
- Lots of rogues and undead_

*Final Resting Place* - Most adventurers like to think that when teir number is finally up, their colleagues will bring them home, either to be ressurected or at least returned to their families for a proper burial. But will the PC's draw the line at hauling an adventurer's corpse out of the Underdark?
_- Third level PC's
- Almost entirely underground caverns.
- Lots of darkness & troglodytes_


----------



## Tinner (Oct 7, 2005)

I've changed the title of the thread to better reflect what's going on, and to try to draw some more players!


----------



## sleepystyle (Oct 8, 2005)

I'll vote for the first one if lots of undead could possibly mean the game will have a gruesome horror feel to it.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2005)

Yo. I'm in. Can I use the under-utilized first level cleric (Half-Orc) I created for the Unliving Enworld board? He's just sitting in the Red Dragon Inn sharpening his greataxe. I'm cool with whaterver posting schedule, as long as I'm not expected to post more that say six times a day. I could in theory post more than that, I just don't want to commit to it. I'd prefer the 1st level adventure but I could easily update the cleric to 3rd level.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> I'll vote for the first one if lots of undead could possibly mean the game will have a gruesome horror feel to it.






			
				helium3 said:
			
		

> Yo. I'm in. Can I use the under-utilized first level cleric (Half-Orc) I created for the Unliving Enworld board? He's just sitting in the Red Dragon Inn sharpening his greataxe. I'm cool with whaterver posting schedule, as long as I'm not expected to post more that say six times a day. I could in theory post more than that, I just don't want to commit to it. I'd prefer the 1st level adventure but I could easily update the cleric to 3rd level.




So there's our cleric and two votes for Mad God's Key! Woot!
A couple posts a day is plenty. If we play fast enough for you to make six posts a day, I would be very, very surprised!

Mad God's Key does have some creepy elements to it.
I think that settles it in my mind, Mad God's Key it is!

I'm fine with using a Unliving ENWorld PC, as long as you realize that it'll have to be a different instance of the character. Any XP earned here obviously won't apply t the LEW guy, assuming you ever get to play in LEW (I'm still stalled in the Inn too!)

So, we have the following:

Helium3 - Half Orc Cleric
Lobo Lurker - TBA Fighter-type
Sleepystyle - TBA Wizard

All we need now is a rogue. Let's see those characters!

Helium3 - can you repost that cleric here? He'll need reworked a little. 28 point build, max cash and max hp. See my earlier post


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

I have edited the thread title again to try to lure in a rogue!


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2005)

I will make the necessary modifications and re-post the character.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2005)

Urkulyr Ashgrod, Male Half-Orc Clr1 (Chennet’)
Medium Humanoid (Orc); Alignment: NG 

hp 8; Init +0; Spd 30’; AC:14 (Flatfooted:10 Touch:14)
Atk +3 base melee, +0 base ranged
SQ: Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft.; RF: Orc Blood

Saves: Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +5
Abilities: STR 16, DEX 10, CON 10, INT 10, WIS 16, CHA 10.
Skills: Concentration +4, Craft (Armorsmithing) +1, Craft (Weaponsmithing) +1, Knowledge (Religion) +2. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Martial Weapon Proficiency: Greataxe, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency.

Special Abilities: Turn Undead (+0, 2d6+1), Fire Domain (Turn water creatures, Rebuke fire creatures), Good Domain (Good Spells +1 CL)

Spells Prepared (Clr 3/2+d): 0-Resistance, Detect Magic, Read Magic; 1-Shield of Faith, Bless, Burning Hands(d).

Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe (20 gp); Crossbow, light (35 gp); Bolts, crossbow (10) (1 gp); Bolts, crossbow (10) (1 gp); Dagger (2 gp).
Armor: Chain Shirt (100 gp).
Goods: Coin: gp (11) (11 gp); Backpack (2 gp); Rations, trail (per day) (10) (50 sp); Holy symbol, iron (5 gp); 50’ Silk Rope (10gp); Sunrod (4) (8 gp)


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

Urkulyr looks pretty good.
A few small details need adjusted.

First, max gold for a 1st level cleric is 200 gp. Thus, you still have 79 gp to spend if you wish! Feel free to change purchases or whatever.

Second, I'm not familiar with Chennet. Where can I find a write up of this god?

Third, you need to list your starting prepared spells.

Lastly, and this is no fault of your own, since I didn't say how to format your character, but I'll use you as an example - Please post PC's in a format close to this.
The LEW format has a lot of crap I don't use on it.

Urkulyr Ashgrod, Male Half-Orc Clr1 (Chennet)
Medium Humanoid (Orc); Alignment: NG 

hp 8; Init +0; Spd 30; AC:10 (Flatfooted:10 Touch:10)
Atk +3 base melee, +0 base ranged
SQ: Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft.; RF: Orc Blood

Saves: Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +5
Abilities: STR 16, DEX 10, CON 10, INT 10, WIS 16, CHA 10.
Skills: Concentration +4, Craft (Armorsmithing) +1, Craft (Weaponsmithing) +1, Knowledge (Religion) +2. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Martial Weapon Proficiency: Greataxe, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency.
Spells Prepared (Clr 3/2):

Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe (20 gp); Crossbow, light (35 gp); Bolts, crossbow (10) (1 gp); Bolts, crossbow (10) (1 gp); Dagger (2 gp).
Armor: Scale mail (50 gp).
Goods: Coin: gp (79) (79 gp); Backpack (2 gp); Rations, trail (per day) (10) (50 sp); Holy symbol, iron (5 gp).


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 8, 2005)

I would be interesting in playing the Thief. Mad God's Key sounds like a cool adventure...love the hawk.

Not sure on the race yet. I'll post something soon.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> I would be interesting in playing the Thief. Mad God's Key sounds like a cool adventure...love the hawk.
> 
> Not sure on the race yet. I'll post something soon.




Welcome aboard!

That gives us the following lineup:

Helium3 - Urkulyr Ashgrod, Male Half-Orc Clr1 (Chennet)
Lobo Lurker - TBA Fighter-type
Sleepystyle - TBA Wizard
Dragoon - TBA - Rogue

As soon as characters are done it will be adventure time!


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay I think I am going to go with a Half-Elf Rogue. I will post my character tomorrow.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

I thought of a few other guidelines that might help get things moving, and keep them rolling smoothly.

For ease of play, let's assume that you have all met each other and made introductions.
Assume that all PC's are familiar with anything in a character background. If you have a deep dark secret you wouldn't share, mark it as *SECRET*, and we'll ignore it.

Build character that actively WANT to seek adventure.
Silent brooding lurkers are cool, but nobody wants to waste a day's posts trying to figure out if they're going to bother geting involved in the storyline!
Here's a hint - if it looks like a blatant plot hook, it probably is!

Along with that idea is the notion of evil characters.
I don't mind evil characters, as long as they can play as part of them team, and not resort to in-party bickering, backstabbing and betrayal.
Save your evil for NPC's. Your fellow PC's are your allies. Treat them acordingly.
Evil characters who become disruptive to the game are likely to have large cows fall from the sky, crushing them instantly.
Or they could be eaten by a grue. I always reserve the right to have morons eaten by grue.   

Loot and treasure distribution can be a pain and slow down the game.
For ease of play, let's assume that any loot not specifically claimed for immediate/personal use by a PC is just arbitrarily stashed among the party's gear for later sale/identification, etc.
I'll keep an eye on Encumbrance, but I'm not going to be obsessed with it. As long as no one tries to walk around with a grand piano in their backpack we can keep it simple.

I have all my maps already, but I really don't want to have to edit them with a grid system.
When calling map coords in a post, call them as if you were reading. move left to right first, then top to bottom.
For example, if the map is 10 squares by 10 squares, and you are in the top left corner, you are in square (1,1); top right is (10,1), bottom left is (1,10) and bottom right is (10,10)
If you wanted to move to a square that was four squares right and four down you would now be at (5,5).
When coutning squares, ignore partial squares at the map edge. Always start with the first full square.
Don't sweat the small stuff. If you aren't sure which square something is in, just tell me what you're trying to do, and we'll figure it out.   

Snappy Banter pays off!
We're all in this for a good read, right?
In the "Put on a good show and Fate will smile upon you category" I love snappy banter and witty comments. Feel free to insult your foes, shout cliche battle cries, etc.
There will be extra XP for particularly good stuff.

Above all have fun!
If you're not having fun, let me know! I want to work with you all to make a good game.
I'd like to not have people bail mid-game because they don't like my style. I'm a big boy. I can live without being everyone's hero.
If there's a problem, talk to me and I'll try to accomodate you.
That said, I won't be offended if anyone does decide to bail mid-game because they hate my style, or for any other reason.
All I ask is that you give us some notice that you're leaving. Just a quick. "You suck. I quit" is fine.
Please don't just stop posting and make us guess.


----------



## sleepystyle (Oct 8, 2005)

My character will be up tomorrow night just so's you knows.  I'll be working most of the day/evening.

snappy banter, eh?  I like it.  sounds fun.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> My character will be up tomorrow night just so's you knows.  I'll be working most of the day/evening.
> 
> snappy banter, eh?  I like it.  sounds fun.




Thanks for the heads up.
I'll be looking for your PC.

Yeah, I love me some snappy banter, clever repartee, and snide retorts!
Plus if I ever got around to posting the game as a Story Hour, good bits lke that really make it stand out.

PS - I changed the thread title again.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> First, max gold for a 1st level cleric is 200 gp. Thus, you still have 79 gp to spend if you wish! Feel free to change purchases or whatever.




Oops. I'll fix that. I thought it was the max, for some reason.



			
				Tinner said:
			
		

> Second, I'm not familiar with Chennet. Where can I find a write up of this god?




Chennet' is a god on the Unliving Enworld board. God of the forge or something. I just thought it would be cool to imagine myself as a cleric of a god who's focus is making powerful magical items (particularly weapons and armor) for use in the battle against evil. My take is that he's sorta like Moradin, but not a racial god, simply a god that Dwarves tend to be more likely to indentify with because of his "forgeish" nature.



			
				Tinner said:
			
		

> Third, you need to list your starting prepared spells.




Will do.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm curious about my fellow players. What sorta background do you all come from? I'm from Seattle, but in Davis California for the next 4 to 6 years getting my PhD in Chemical Engineering. I've been playing since 2001. Half that time as a DM for a couple of different campaignish-like monstrosities and half of that in my good friend's Alternate Earth game (which completely rocked, by the way.) 

I was the player in that group that had the honorable title of "most dead characters." I think this was the case because (a) I like to tempt the fates and (b) they can't resist taking the bait. 

I've played:

(1) A fascist gnome wizard that stuck his head into an Ankheg hole.
(2) A wood-elf ranger/cleric of Heironeous that was disemboweled while trying to use wild empathy on a dire bear, became a death knight and a Cleric of Dis, who subsequently . . . discorporated.
(3) A half-celestial gnome psion that lasted about two game sessions before he sacrificed himself by volunteering to help someone he hardly knew clear out a den of very powerful vampires.
(4) A 5th to 15th level human psion named Vincennzo Capelli.
(5) A dwarven cleric of Joramy, that survived another friend's mini-campaign only to be tossed into a volcano during the "wrap up" phase of the DM's epilogue.
(6) An exceedingly lawful good maenad monk who was Pholtus' best groupie ever and was eventually torn to pieces by an undead frost giant creature.
(7) A min-maxed goliath fighter with a spiked chain that was killed by the DM's experiment regarding what happens when he sends a CR 10 white dragon against an EL 7 party.
(8) A druidic paladin (home brew class) named Red Rook the Tall who was sent incomprehensible visions by his god and was murdered in his sleep by his own party.
(9) A human sorcerer named Black Bart the Daring who was played during the second half of the same game session during which Red Rook the Tall was murdered, and which turned out to be the last game session of a different friend's minor-campaign.

So yeah, I'm excited to be playing a new character. I hope he lasts more than three posts.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Urkulyr's Background*

*Appearance:* He's very obviously a half-orc when not wrapped in his cloak and something very tall when wrapped in it. He's grown his hair long but keeps it tied back in a cleverly knotted braid interwoven with bits of colored leather. He sports a full beard, but keeps it cropped short. Tends to dress in an understated fashion with neutral colors, though the holy symbol of Chennet' (a shining drop of molten metal) appears in all the appropriate places (incised into his Greataxe, worked into the front of his Scale Mail, embroidered into the back of his travelers cloak and worn in the form of an iron amulet around his neck.) When he speaks, it's in a quiet and low rumble. Not prone to loud and obnoxious behavior like other young half-orc males, he's serious, studious and dedicated. He is a man who knows his purpose.

*Background:* Urkulyr Ashgrod is an oddity is some respects. He is a half-orc not prone to fits of rage and blood-lust. He worships a mostly dwarven god and seeks to adventure solely to increase his knowledge and skill in the area of crafting items of mystical power, particularly weapons and armor. His exact date of birth is unknown, nor where the event occured. A warband of orcs beating a hasty retreat dropped him unceremoniously on the ground, along with other pieces of what they obviously considered unimportant trash. Why they had a half-orc infant with them will perhaps never be known. Taken in by a kind-hearted blacksmith and his barren wife, he was raised as a human and trained in the arts of his father. The father was friendly with a nearbye group of Dwarven smiths, who would visit from time to time to converse about the art and trade in rare materials and components. One of their number included a cleric of Chennet', and from an early age Urkulyr impressed that priest with his combination of keen insight and ability with anvil and hammer. Urkulyr was equally taken with the priest's tales of great deeds done while wielding weapons forged with a shard of Chennet's will, though he was particuarly interested in the weapons themselves and less so in those who wielded them. And thus, an arrangement was made and after one visit, Urkulyr returned with the priest to the Dwarven stronghold and was trained in the ways of his new faith. Living with the Dwarves never felt entirely right though and he came to believe that a series of dreams he had meant that he should strike out into the world and seek his path there.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2005)

*One Last Thing*

In case it matters, the first name is pronounced (Erk-You-Lear).


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

helium3 said:
			
		

> In case it matters, the first name is pronounced (Erk-You-Lear).




Don't be surprised if we call him Urk-U-Lees ... or just Urk.   

Since you were wondering about your fellow posters.

I'm 34. Marrried. Living in Eastlake, Ohio, about 30 miles from where I was born. I've ben here all my life, aside from a four year stint in Minnesota for college.
I've got degrees in Bible, Art, and Photography, but am currently unemployed. That will be changing soon I hope!   

I've been gaming since I was nine, when a teacher introduced me to the Dungeon board game. I soon "graduated to the hard stuff" aka OD&D, and have been playing and DMing ever since. I have probably played or GMed 80% of the bigger RPG's out there at one time or another. The big ones would be Shadowrun (every edition, playtested 3e) Warhammer (every edition, playtested 2e), D&D (every edition), everything in the WoD (every edition) etc. etc.

I can't possibly give you a list of all my characters. Recently though I've been playing Calvin Broadfoot, Hip-Hop Gnome Bard, aka Snopp Doggy Frodo. I'm in Peter's Honeymarsh Academy PbP and really enjoying my Half-Green Dragon Ranger Arvin Dargon there.

I'm working as a Staff Reviewer for RPGNow currently. Some of my critters and magic items will be appearing in Dog Soul Publishing's Hurricane Katrina Charity project Suck da Head, Squeeze da Tail, and I'm also slowly working at my eventual goal of self-publishing my own material.

Whew. That's probably TMI/oversharing, but there it is.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 8, 2005)

I'll post a character later today. My internet connection at home is not stable at all for some reason. I lose it when it rains and I tend to not have access at night. Odd (ADSL connection).

I'm thinking either a Dwarf or a Half-Orc 'cause humans & elves can't see in the dark.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I'll post a character later today. My internet connection at home is not stable at all for some reason. I lose it when it rains and I tend to not have access at night. Odd (ADSL connection).
> 
> I'm thinking either a Dwarf or a Half-Orc 'cause humans & elves can't see in the dark.




That's fine.
But don't be too concerned about seeing in the dark.
Mad God's Key has plenty of daytime city stuff, and the dungeon isn't completely dark.
Humans, et. al. should do just fine, so play whatever you like.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 8, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> That's fine.
> But don't be too concerned about seeing in the dark.
> Mad God's Key has plenty of daytime city stuff, and the dungeon isn't completely dark.
> Humans, et. al. should do just fine, so play whatever you like.



 Eh, she's already been made so I won't change it.   I added her above in post #3.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Abilities*: STR 16, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 14, WIS 10, CHA 6.




You're two points over here. Simple solution is to either drop the Int, Wis, or Dex by two.

[Quote}*Skills*: Climb *+7* (4, +3 mod), Craft: weaponsmith *+4* (2, +0 mod, +2* race), Handle Animal *+0* (2, -2 mod), Intimidate *+4* (4), Jump +3 (0, +3 mod), Ride *+4* (2, +2 mod), Swim *+5* (2, +3 mod)[/QUOTE]

These are off too. Obviously if you change your stats, the mods will change, but even as is, these are off. There's no way a 1st level PC with a CHA of 6 can have a +4 to intimidate.

Everything else looks fine.
Although, why did you add the spoiler {sblock} in the middle there? Is stonecunning supposed to be a secret?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 8, 2005)

Huh, those are off. I'll fix it in a sec. And for some reason (just looked it up, I'm nuts) I thought that Intimidate wasn't penalized by a bad charisma... maybe a 3.0 throwback? <shrug>

EDIT: Fixed.  Oh, I thought that the stonecunning text took up a lot of space. the sblock was intended to save visual space.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 8, 2005)

Still a few problems.
Thankfully I have e-tools to help me with the evil math!  

AC:18 (Flatfooted:17 Touch:11)

(You lost a +1 when the DEX went down, and you do get a shield bonus when FF)

*Skills*: Jump -3 (0, +3 mod, -6 for Speed 20) See 3.5 PHB page 77

*Languages*: Common, Dwarven & Giant (You have another language coming.)

*Money Bag*: 33 Gold 4 Silvers[/INDENT] I'm coming up 3 gp different than your numbers. No big deal eiher way.

That should be the last of it.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2005)

Lobo, fantastic desciption of your dwarf.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks helium3.  

And fixed, Tinner.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay I'm all done!

Kel 
Male Half-Elf Rogue 1st lvl
Chaotic Good, worships Osprem

Str 10 +0 -- (2 pts)
Dex 16 +3 -- (10 pts)
Con 12 +1-- (4 pts)
Int 14 +2 -- (6 pts)
Wis 10  -0-- (2 pts)
Cha 12 +2 -- (4 pts)

Hit Points 7
AC 15 (leather armor), Touch 13, Flat 12
Init +7 
BAB +0, Grap +0
Speed 30 (base 30, load 32/33, light)
Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +0

+0 Melee, Raiper, 1d6, 18-20/x2 [2lbs] 20
+3 Ranged, Shortbow, 1d6, 20/x2, 60'r [2lbs] 30
+0 Melee, Dagger, 1d4, 19-20/x2 [1lbs] 2
+3 Ranged, Dagger, 1d4, 20/x2, 10'r 

Medium, 5'4" tall, 160 wt, 26 yrs old
Light Brown hair, Green eyes, Fair skin

Speaks Common, Elven, Orc, Rhopan
36 skill points
+4  Appraise  (2) INT 
+2  Profession Sailor (2) WIS
+2  Swim (2acp) STR
+5  Use Rope (2) DEX
+7  Open Lock (4) DEX
+6  Disable Divice (4) INT 
+7  Tumble (4acp) DEX
+7   Move Silently (4acp) DEX
+7  Hide (4acp) DEX
+4  Climb (4acp) STR
+3  Listen (2) WIS
+3  Spot (2) WIS
+7  Search (4) INT
+4  Diplomacy (0) CHR
+4  Gather Information (0) CHR

Feats
-Improved Inititive


Racename Traits
-Immune to Sleep effects and +2 Save Bonus vs. Enchantments
-Low Light Vision
-+1 racial bonus on Listen,Spot,Search
-+2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information
- Elven Blood

Rogue Abilities
-Trapfinding 
-Sneak Attack 1d6



Kel’s earliest memories are of growing up in the Free City of Greyhawk orphanage. While not the most glamorous life, it was better than ending up in the streets. The work was hard, but at least Kel did not go hungry. The custodians of the orphanage did not know who the human women was that dropped Kel of when he was a babe. After reaching of age, Kel left the orphanage and began working on the docks, then later as a bargehand plying the Selintan River and the Nyr Dyv. 

Kel has left bargework to find his fortune adventuring so that someday he can buy his own ship. He knows that he will never make enough by working on the barges, therefore he must take a chance and risk his life to find fortune. Recently back in the City of Greyhawk, Kel is looking for work to begin his fortune and willing to take any risk to make that fortune. 

Kel being a half-elf has blended features of both his mother and father. His mother was of Suloise decent, giving Kel his fair features. His father was a high elf giving Kel is brilliant green eyes, lack of facial hair and his short height. Kel dresses in grubby leather armor, which he wore on the barge for protection. He has is long hair tied back into a ponytail and covered by a red headwrap. For weapons Kel carries a sturdy dagger and serviceable shortbow. His most prized possession is his raiper, which his former captain Jarn Forshin gave him for Kel’s exceptional service upon the barge.  


Armor (Leather, 15wt) 10 gp optional
Traveler’s (worn, freewt)

Raiper (belt left, 2wt) 
Dagger (belt right, 1wt)
Belt Pouch (belt, 1/2wt) 1

Shortbow (left shoulder, 2wt) 
20 arrow Quiver (right shoulder, 3wt) 1
Backpack (center back, 2wt) 2
Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 wt) 1

Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt) 1gp
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, 1wt) 5sp
Thieves Tools (backpack, 1wt) 30

Coins- 7pp 30gp, 0sp, ?0cp (pouch, .5wt)


----------



## Tinner (Oct 9, 2005)

Dragoon you look pretty good so far with a couple exceptions.

You have another 4 skill points to spend. (Make sure you buy Thieves tools to avoid a penalty)
You've got another language choice coming to you.
Your BAB is +0, so you don't qualify for Weapon Finesse as a Feat. Pck another.


----------



## sleepystyle (Oct 9, 2005)

Today stretched on much longer than expected so I didn't get much time to work this out.  I'm a pretty slow char gen kind of guy.  Anyway here are the mechanics for you to look over.  I'll finish equipment, description, and personality tomorrow.  I also might play switcheroo with a feat or spell once I have a chance to flip through complete arcane, but working from the core book this is where I'm at.

The general idea is an heir to a nouveaux riche merchant family who has made their fortune in river boat shipping (thus facilitating a tie-in).  The family bought their bright (but socially inept) younger son into a Royal Society type of arrangement of dilettante mages.  He excelled and began extensively studying divinations.  Never the most stable of individuals, Eldred's initial success with glimpses into the future has pushed him further in the direction of the unhinged.  

I really like the idea of personalized magic and hope you do too.  Nothing that changes mechanics of course, but filtering the way a spell looks visually through the theme of a character.  For example- Eldred's Mage Armor would not be a force field type of deal.  He would be seeing everything a split second ahead and manage to improbably step out of the way, duck, or dodge as he saw an attack coming.

If the game went on that far I might take him toward Alienist or Archmage PrC. ============================================================

Eldred Weiss, Male Human, Diviner 1 (Enchantment Barred)
Medium Humanoid; Alignment: CG

HP 6; Init +2; Spd 30; AC:12 (Flatfooted:10 Touch:12)
Atk -1 base melee, +2 base ranged
SQ:     RF: Quick to Master, Any Favored Class

Saves: Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5
Abilities: STR 9, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 17, WIS 10, CHA 8.
Skills: Concentration +6, Decipher Script: +7, Knowledge: Arcana +7, Knowledge: Nobility: +7, Knowledge: The Planes +7, Spellcraft: +7.

Feats: Armor Proficiency: none, Weapon Proficiency: [Club, Dagger, Heavy/Light Crossbow, and Quarterstaff], Spells - DC 13 + Spell Level, Bonus Languages: [Draconic, Abyssal, Celestial], Familiar - undecided at present, Scribe Scroll, School of Divination [ Enchantment Barred, +2 Spellcraft on Divinations, Prepare one extra Div per level], Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot.

Spells Book:
0 Lvl: All but Enchantments
1st Lvl: True Strike*, Comprehend Lang*, Identify* Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Silent Image,  Ray of Enfeeblement

[Prepared for preadventure day to day business]: Comprehend Lang*, Mage Armor, Silent Image.

[Prepared when trouble is expected]:True Strike*, Mage Armor, Magic Missile

Possessions:

Weapons: 

Goods:


----------



## Tinner (Oct 9, 2005)

It loks like Eldred has one 1st level spell too many in his spellbook, unless you were going to buy one? (3 starting spells + Int bonus 3 = 6 Spells)

Other than that, pick your gear and we can get started!


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay Tinner I'm all set, take look at Kel when you the chance.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 9, 2005)

Tinner, are you a stickler for rations & water? Some DMs are, some aren't. Personally, unless it's part of the story in my games I don't bother at all with them.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 9, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Tinner, are you a stickler for rations & water? Some DMs are, some aren't. Personally, unless it's part of the story in my games I don't bother at all with them.




I leave it up to the players. I don't see the point in racking it unless you're specifically playing a survival type game.
But I know some people don't feel like their PC is "complete" unless there's some food and water on the sheet.

Sorry I've been quiet today folks.
I had a fatal HD crash, and I'm in the process of recovery.
I should be back in business in a couple hours.
By Monday morning at the latest. :\


----------



## Tinner (Oct 10, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Okay Tinner I'm all set, take look at Kel when you the chance.




You still need to pick another language.
Common, Elven, Orc, and *what*?

Other than that you're good to go.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 10, 2005)

My computer is back in business again, but I need to redo my maps.
Should have them done before tomorrow morning, which means we could start tomorrow, as long as Kel picks a language and Eldred finishes his spells & gear.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay got my language, so I'm good to go.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 10, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Okay got my language, so I'm good to go.




So you are!
C'mon Sleepystyle! Pick that gear and we can get this party started!


----------



## sleepystyle (Oct 10, 2005)

Eldred Weiss, Male Human, Diviner 1 (Enchantment Barred)
Medium Humanoid; Alignment: CG

HP 6; Init +2; Spd 30; AC:12 (Flatfooted:10 Touch:12)
Atk -1 base melee, +2 base ranged
SQ: RF: Quick to Master, Any Favored Class

Saves: Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5
Abilities: STR 9, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 17, WIS 10, CHA 8.
Skills: Concentration +6, Decipher Script: +7, Knowledge: Arcana +7, Knowledge: Nobility: +7, Knowledge: The Planes +7, Spellcraft: +7.

Feats: Armor Proficiency: none, Weapon Proficiency: [Club, Dagger, Heavy/Light Crossbow, and Quarterstaff], Spells - DC 13 + Spell Level, Bonus Languages: [Draconic, Abyssal, Celestial], Familiar - Antiel [Raven], Scribe Scroll, School of Divination [ Enchantment Barred, +2 Spellcraft on Divinations, Prepare one extra Div per level], Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, and Alertness when Familiar is within 5 feet.

Spells Book:
0 Lvl: All but Enchantments
1st Lvl: True Strike*, Comprehend Lang*, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Silent Image, Ray of Enfeeblement

[Prepared for preadventure day to day business]: 

O Lvl:  Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light
1st Lvl:  Comprehend Lang*, Mage Armor, Silent Image.

[Prepared when trouble is expected]:

0 Lvl:  Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light
1st Lvl:  True Strike*, Mage Armor, Magic Missile


Weapons:

Light Crossbow  +3 to hit    1d8  19-20/x2   Range Incr: 80 ft
     30 Bolts

Club -1 to hit     1d6-1  20/x2

Goods:
Backpack, Spell Component Pouch, Crossbow, 30 Bolts, Club, 1 Vial of Alchemist's Fire, 2 Srolls of Lesser Orb of Fire

Coins: 5 Gold


----------



## sleepystyle (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh and as for the who's who- 

I'm 29 just moved to Brooklyn from Little Rock.  Went to school for English Lit / Media Studies but I've always worked in restaurants from pizza to pastry chef.  Helping to start a veggie cafe / juice bar / diner right now so I have long hours due to constant chaos.   Been gaming since I was 11 or 12 from the old red box set, to all incarnations of WoD, a little rifts, whatever.  White Wolf's Trinity was one of my favorite games but unfortunately it never caught on.  No problem finding 3.5 games though


----------



## Tinner (Oct 10, 2005)

Just a few changes sleepystle.
Make sure to add a spellbook to your inventory. It might come in handy!   

Also, you've got an additional 0 level prepared spell coming to you.

I'll have the first post up shortly!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 10, 2005)

Who's who eh? I'm 27, male if you can't tell from the writing, I'm from the US originally but moved down here (Costa Rica) 'cause my old college roommate offered me a job at an online casino/sportsbook.

Since then I've learned that sportsbooks are illegal and have stayed away from them. But I'm still in the gaming industry, running the customer service department of a moderately successful Bingo site.

I got married a couple years ago now have a daughter who's 13 months old. 

Haven't really gamed all that much. Only the last year of high school and two years during college (dropped out due to grades and lack of funding; really I wasn't mature enough to handle it). Since then I've worked at gas stations, sold used cars, and at a silicon fabrication plant (we sold silicon to Motorola & Intel).


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 10, 2005)

Well here is 'ole Dragoon's personal info. Whee! 

I'm 32 and married and live in Minnesota, I have a BA in History (Modern European) and am currently going for my master's in managment. I work at one of the largest banks in the US, as a project manager in the IT department. 

I have been playing DnD since 1984 with the Red Box set, then moved on to AD&D, then 2e and now the 3/3.5 edition. I like 3e, but I kinda miss AD&D, nostalgia, I suppose. I also have played Pendragon, Shadowrun and d20 Star Wars. I am also just starting to get into Castles and Crusades, but I haven't had time to play yet. Also, I usually DM Forgotten Realms, but I also really like Greyhawk as well and I have been playing with the same group since 1993. 

As a side note I was like military board games as well, such as ASL, but not enough time or opponents for that. So it is usually a game of RISK


----------



## Tinner (Oct 10, 2005)

*We are LIVE!*

First post is up here.

Let's make things happen people!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 10, 2005)

Posted. 

What do you use to make your maps Tinner?


----------



## Tinner (Oct 10, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> What do you use to make your maps Tinner?




This one was done with Dungeoncrafter


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 10, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> This one was done with Dungeoncrafter



 Interesting, is it easy to use? Intuitive menus, etc?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 10, 2005)

Helium3 said:
			
		

> OOC Question : With PbP, some groups seem to post their actions out of initiative order and let the DM sort it out, while some seem to stick to posting in order. Which is it for us? I'm cool with either, but sorta prefer the in order option.




I think that IN-COMBAT order is easiest for the DM, but then you limit your player's ability to post... which is quite negative in my opinion. Tinner's choice but I'd recommend just letting people post when they're able to.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 10, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Interesting, is it easy to use? Intuitive menus, etc?




Yes. It's got a very low learning cure, which was my reason for choosing it.
That and it's free!

It's essentially a stamp-pad. Click on tile. Click to place tile. Right click to remove tile.
Very easy to pick up.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 10, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I think that IN-COMBAT order is easiest for the DM, but then you limit your player's ability to post... which is quite negative in my opinion. Tinner's choice but I'd recommend just letting people post when they're able to.




Post when you can and don't sweat it.
Once everyone has posted in a round, I'll do a wrap-up post that covers all the actions, and sets up the next round.

Sure, posting in order would be easier, but it can really bog things down.
I'm more interested in keeping this moving.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 11, 2005)

By the way, Monday's will be my worst day for posting until sometime in Mid-Decemeber. That's the day of the week when I have six hours of class.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 11, 2005)

Just an FYI, I won't be able to post until the evenings M-F as ENWorld is blocked by the firewall at my work. Still should be able to get in a post every night however.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't worry about when you post, just try to keep up with at least one post a day.
I understand that people have lives.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 12, 2005)

Dangit Lobo!
That last post for Nuressa cracked me up! I should know better than to drink while reading EN World, but now I've gone and sprayed milk out my nose and onto my keyboard!   
"We're responsible!" LOL!
If I weren't married I'd want Nuressa to be my new girlfriend.   

Good posts by everyone so far.
Don't worry if you didn't get into the action yet, this is all setting things up.
There will be plenty for everyone to do as we progress!

I'm loving Kel's pirate lingo. Very enjoyable. Yarr!

Urkulyr will get a chance to use that greataxe before too long!

I'm anxious to get to know more about Eldred. I'm kind of getting a Professor Trelawny vibe from him IYKWIM. Any objection to me adding in more signs and portents for Eldred to interpret?

Comments so far? Requests?
I like how Eldred has tied his background to Kel.
The dwarven backgrounds could be a nice link for Urkulyr and Nuressa. Is that agreeable to both players?

Good stuff so far people. Let me know what you all think as we progress. Don't hesitate to say what you like and don't like. The squeaky wheel gets the grease!


----------



## helium3 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Dangit Lobo!
> The dwarven backgrounds could be a nice link for Urkulyr and Nuressa. Is that agreeable to both players?




I'm agreeable to that.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 12, 2005)

helium3 said:
			
		

> I'm agreeable to that.



 That works for me.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 15, 2005)

Heys guys, sorry about the lack of a post yesterday. I had a random encounter with a high CR homework problem. Lot's of XP, though.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 15, 2005)

helium3 said:
			
		

> Heys guys, sorry about the lack of a post yesterday. I had a random encounter with a high CR homework problem. Lot's of XP, though.




Don't sweat it. Everyone is keeping up just fine.
I'm still having PC problems, so my posting hasn't been all that prolific either.

That should change though, since I'm getting a "new" PC tomorrow! Woot!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 15, 2005)

What file format is the latest graphic. My computer doesn't seem to recognize it.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 15, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> What file format is the latest graphic. My computer doesn't seem to recognize it.




Whoops! I posted the Photoshop PSD file instead of the JPG!
I fixed it now, you should all be able to see the key.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Are we assuming Sleepstyle is coming with us, or are we waiting for him to chime in?


----------



## Tinner (Oct 20, 2005)

helium3 said:
			
		

> Are we assuming Sleepstyle is coming with us, or are we waiting for him to chime in?




I waited as long as possible, which happened to be all day.
We move on.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, Sleepystyle hasn't posted yet today, and I can't email him since he doesn't have an address set up here.
I'll let it go until I wake up tomorrow morning, and if he hasn't posted by then we'll continue from there.

Any preference towards replacing him?
I said right from the outset during recruiting that if anyone missed too many posts and didn't let us know, I'd kill 'em off and replace them.
I can run his character as an NPC, or try to bring in a replacement player, or new character.
Or I can do some combination of those actions.

Opinions?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 21, 2005)

DMing him would move the game along faster. As would simply removing him/killing him. Only you know how necessary it is to have him along as you control the encounters.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 21, 2005)

OK, the map and initiatives are posted. Let's keep things rolling.
I will be NPCing. Eldred for now, but I'm going to open this thread to alternate players/characters. There are plenty of places to write Eldred out later if the need arises, and we get a new player.

Sorry about this map.
I had a beautiful scan of the actual map from Dungeon, but I had a fatal HD crash last week, and my "new" PC can't handle the graphics.
Still, this one is functional enough for our purposes.

Game on!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey, if you need a replacement arcanist, I could do that. 
I'd prefer a new character, not really a fan of taking over existing ones.

A warmage maybe? Sor/Wiz is fine, too, if you prefer that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## helium3 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanee would be cool. I've seen him (her?) posting on this site for a long time now. T'would be kinda cool to see this, uhhhh, person play.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, if you need a replacement arcanist, I could do that.
> I'd prefer a new character, not really a fan of taking over existing ones.
> 
> A warmage maybe? Sor/Wiz is fine, too, if you prefer that.
> ...




Warmage would fit in perfectly!
Chargen guidelines are posted earlier in this thread. Just post whenever you're ready, and I'll work you right in.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2005)

Will do so, shouldn't take too long. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## helium3 (Oct 23, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> _OOC: In game effect, you have concealment as long as you are on this boat. There might be some laughter later when you emerge covered in white feathers! Also, I think you counted your movement wrong. You could have actually made it to (I/10), so that's where I put you._




Well, I didn't know if I was going to make the jump or not so I figured I'd just state what I'd do up to the point where I actually jumped. I thought the DC might have been 20 since I wasn't sure that I had the full 20' of movement in the lead up to the jump. *shrug* I'm just glad I made it across.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2005)

> Maximum gold per level.




Ah, right, there was this little problem with no starting gold given in the first few splatbooks. 

Does 120 gp sound right? 75 gp average is close to the value of the starting package listed, which would be 3d4 x 10 gp (like sorcerer and wizard).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mimic (Oct 23, 2005)

If you need another alt I would like to fill that spot. Been wanting to play a monk for awhile now.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2005)

*Character submission*

*Llhuna*
*Female Gray Elf, 1st-Level Warmage*
*Medium Humanoid (Elf)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d6 (6 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 17 (+3 Dex, +3 armor, +1 shield), touch 13, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/+0
*Attack:* Shortbow +3 ranged (1d6/x3)
*Full Attack:* Shortbow +3 ranged (1d6/x3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, Warmage Edge
*Special Qualities:* Elf Traits, Armored Mage (light)
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +1(+2 vs enchantments)
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 15
*Skills:* Concentration +4(4), Knowledge (arcana) +7(4), Listen +1(0), Spellcraft +7(4), Spot +3(2cc), Tumble* +5(2cc); * Armor Check Penalty -1/-1
*Feats:* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Light Shield Proficiency, Point Blank Shot
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

Llhuna stands 5 feet 6 inches tall and weighs 96 pounds. She is 107 years old, has shoulder-long, silver hair and emerald eyes. Her slender figure is dressed in comfortable travel clothes of dark green color with a wide green-grey hooded cloak wrapped around her shoulders, partially covering a bow and quiver. A studded leather armor is worn on top of her clothing, a buckler is strapped to her left arm, and a dagger sheathed on her belt. Across her shoulders, the elf wears a simple shoulder bag, containing the rest of her light equipment, which finds no room in the small pouches and the scroll case attached to her belt.

Llhuna speaks Common, Elven, Draconic, Orc and Sylvan.

*Spells:* As 1st-level warmage
_Warmage Spells Known (5/4; save DC 12 + spell level):_
0 - _Acid Splash_, _Disrupt Undead_, _Light_, _Ray of Frost_;
1st - _Accuracy_, _Burning Hands_, _Chill Touch_, _Fist of Stone_, _Hail of Stone_, _Magic Missile_, _Lesser Orb of Acid_, _Lesser Orb of Cold_, _Lesser Orb of Electricity_, _Lesser Orb of Fire_, _Lesser Orb of Sound_, _Shocking Grasp_, _True Strike_.

*Equipment:* Dagger, Shortbow, 19 Arrows, Studded Leather Armor, Buckler, Traveler's Outfit, Shoulder Bag, Bedroll, Scroll Case, Belt Pouch, Waterskin, Spell Component Pouch, Eldred's Bag (containing 10 gp, 2 _scrolls of Lesser Orb of Fire_, and one vial of Alchemist's Fire); 37 gp, 9 sp, 0 cp.

*Background:* Llhuna hails from the Faerie Kingdom of Celene, where she spent her childhood in peace. But peace was just a deception, outside of the elven kingdom's borders, the war raged and eventually it would reach her family as well. Llhuna's father died defending the borders of Celene against a horde of orcs, and with that day, Llhuna's childhood was over. While her mother grieved the young elf spent more time practicing the various weapons at her disposal, but lacking the strength to wield a sword quick and deadly, she focused on bow and spell. During her training period, Llhuna had ample opportunity to test her skills against real foes and she discovered her affinity for evocations and similar destructive magics. When the war was over, Llhuna was in need for something else to apply her special talents to, and she found her fulfillment in adventuring. When every step you make can be your last and every door you open can reveal dangerous monsters, the talents and spells of a warmage will always be appreciated.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 23, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> If you need another alt I would like to fill that spot. Been wanting to play a monk for awhile now.




Don't really need a monk right now, but feel free to post one.
You never know, if a player drops we might be able to fit you in.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> How does this look like?
> 
> I'll finish the background within the next days (hopefully tomorrow).




Looks fine so far. I'll work you in ASAP.
I'd rather you didn't take the dog though.
This is my first PbP, and I'm having enough trouble keeping track of the players, I'd rather not add in animal companions, unless it's a class feature. Cool?


----------



## helium3 (Oct 23, 2005)

Is it a familiar? You could always just use the OOTS method and have the poor animal residing in an extradimensional space until needed.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> I'd rather you didn't take the dog though. Cool?




Sure, no prob. I'll just pick up a different skill then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tinner (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sure, no prob. I'll just pick up a different skill then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks! Looks good as is now.
Don't kill yoursefl on the background. A paragraph or two is plenty.
Just put a few roleplaying hooks together, and give us an idea of her personality, etc.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, I'll be finished by tomorrow night. During the last day or so, EN World was not accessible (only got time outs).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2005)

Ready. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello, are you still looking for an alt, or has the position been filled. I was wondering if a psion could fill the shoes of a spellcaster.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 27, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Hello, are you still looking for an alt, or has the position been filled. I was wondering if a psion could fill the shoes of a spellcaster.




Sorry, Thanee has dibs, and even so, I'd prefer to avoid psionics at all costs.
Thanks though!


----------



## Tinner (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanee you can dive right in.
I've edited the last post in the IC thread to show your position.
Assume that you've realized this group is pursuing the fleeing half-orc, and you've decided to act like an adventurer and pitch in.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanee you can dive right in.
I've edited the last post in the IC thread to show your position.
Assume that you've realized this group is pursuing the fleeing half-orc, and you've decided to act like an adventurer and pitch in.  

Or come up with your own reason to get involved. I'm flexible.
For sake of ease, you can even just have arrived in Greyhawk via riverboat.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 27, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Sorry, Thanee has dibs, and even so, I'd prefer to avoid psionics at all costs.
> Thanks though!




*chuckle*

If it were MY game I'd let him play psionics. Heh heh.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 27, 2005)

helium3 said:
			
		

> *chuckle*
> 
> If it were MY game I'd let him play psionics. Heh heh.




I don't really have a major problem with psionics.
But, aside from the fact that we already have a replacement arcanist, I don't own the XPH.
Which means he could tell me that he has a Psi power that lets him spend 1 point to explode the brain of everyone in a 50' radius, and I'd have no way to verify that.  

Plus, 3.5 psionics just doesn't have the same "old-school" feel that I like for Greyhawk.

Plus, I'm a big meanie!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> ...and I'd have no way to verify that.




CLICK ME



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tinner (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> CLICK ME




Doh!
I forgot that psionics were added to the SRD!
Still, my point is, I wanted an arcanist, and we have one now.
Plus, I am still a Big Meanie.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 27, 2005)

well, I am still interested, so if an opening shows up i will come up with a non-Psionic build of fun.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

Heh, Thanee beat me to it.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> CLICK ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh cool. Now I can ask a burning question. Why are there alternate web sources for the SRD? The search function is pretty cool I guess, but why go to the effort to replicate what's already on the wizards website? Especially since I'd imagine that would be updated more quickly when changes are made. Is there something different about the SRD on the SRD.org website or is it a word-for-word copy of what's on the wizards site?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

Ease of use... and Wizards isn't about to publish Unearthed Arcana in their SRD, even though it's all open content. I'm rather fond of THIS ONE myself.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 27, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Ease of use... and Wizards isn't about to publish Unearthed Arcana in their SRD, even though it's all open content. I'm rather fond of THIS ONE myself.




Interesting. I was wondering if Unearthed Arcana was OGL. I figured it had to be, because otherwise WOTC was trying to claim a lot of home-brew rules as IP, and that would never fly in a court of law. And yes, I agree that it's easier to use. I generally like some of the clarifications that the websites provide, as long as that editorializing doesn't work it's way into the actual posted rules.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

<sigh> If WotC would publish a Hyperlinked PHB/DMG/UA PDF I'd be all over it. Even better if they could integrate the Complete books & Environment books (for an extra charge, of course).  I'd love e-versions of the 3 Monstrous Manuals as well. 

But there's no way in hell that I'd pay the prices they're asking for on thier PDFs, I can get the physical books cheaper on Amazon. And I actually prefer using them to pdfs.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Don't really need a monk right now, but feel free to post one.
> You never know, if a player drops we might be able to fit you in.




Well I don't have to play a monk, just put it more like a request to be put on the alts list.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2005)

helium3 said:
			
		

> Why are there alternate web sources for the SRD?




Hyperlinks, better layout and organization.

I'm actually very glad, that some folks have done the work with these great sites, because they are easily a million times better than the wizards SRD. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tinner (Oct 28, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> <sigh> If WotC would publish a Hyperlinked PHB/DMG/UA PDF I'd be all over it. Even better if they could integrate the Complete books & Environment books (for an extra charge, of course).  I'd love e-versions of the 3 Monstrous Manuals as well.
> 
> But there's no way in hell that I'd pay the prices they're asking for on thier PDFs, I can get the physical books cheaper on Amazon. And I actually prefer using them to pdfs.




You might want to look at getting e-tools then.
It's essentially what you're talking about. Getting everything you're talking about would still be pretty pricey, but it would be cheaper than buying the PDF's.

You'd lose a lot of the fluff, but all the mechanics would be right there.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 28, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> You might want to look at getting e-tools then.
> It's essentially what you're talking about. Getting everything you're talking about would still be pretty pricey, but it would be cheaper than buying the PDF's.
> 
> You'd lose a lot of the fluff, but all the mechanics would be right there.



 Interesting Tinner. I can't tell, however, what exactly is included. 

If I buy e-tools, and then the 3.5 update & the complete series, what do I end up with?
Classes, Skills, Equipment/Magic Item, Feats, Spells, & PrCs for:
PHB, DMG, Complete: Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, & Warrior?
+ the Monstrous Manual?

Is that it?  I see them talking about datasets for Monstrous Manual II & Eberron and a ton of other books, but I don't see where you'd get those datasets.


----------



## Tinner (Oct 28, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Interesting Tinner. I can't tell, however, what exactly is included.
> 
> If I buy e-tools, and then the 3.5 update & the complete series, what do I end up with?
> Classes, Skills, Equipment/Magic Item, Feats, Spells, & PrCs for:
> ...




I think that's correct.
e-tools & the 3.5 update contains the Core 3 books.
The complete package has CW, CD, CA, and CAdv.

The other datasets are on CMP's website.
It's just that their website is such an utter piece of crap it's hard to find.
Their "cutesy" monkey themes for page links pisses me off every time I go there.

That's what happens when you let code-geeks make design decisions I guess.


----------



## Tinner (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey folks, sorry about the delay in game.
My internet connection was out for the last two days.
It's up again as of this morning, but of course now I have to run to work.
I'll be back on later today, and we'll get caught up again.
Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Tinner (Nov 22, 2005)

What's everyone's schedule look like for the next two weeks?
I know the holiday this week is likely to throw things off a little, and I am moving out of my apartment by the end of the month.
I'll have internet access the whole time, but my free time will be tied up pretty tight.
I should be able to keep posting at least once a day though.
Still no word on when we'll see Lobo Lurker back in action.
What's everyone's feelings on things? Should we go on hiatus? I'd rather not, but I'll defer to the group.


----------



## Tinner (Nov 25, 2005)

*Moving Day*

Tomorrow is moving day for me.
My PC will be down all day after about 9am-ish.
I WILL have net access by the end of the day, but will be on dial-up at least until the end of the month.
Since no one has responded to my earlier post, I doubt this will be much of a problem.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is moving day for me.
> My PC will be down all day after about 9am-ish.
> I WILL have net access by the end of the day, but will be on dial-up at least until the end of the month.
> Since no one has responded to my earlier post, I doubt this will be much of a problem.




Good luck with the move. I'd prefer to keep playing, but it's ultimately up to you.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2005)

Must have missed that last post...

No problem with a little break, I will be around. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tinner (Nov 25, 2005)

OK, today is probably a wash, but I'll try to get the next post up over the weekend.
If Lobo isn't back by Monday, what's the general consensus?
Wait for him or get a replacement?
Going into the next chapter with the Green Dragon gang, you will definately want a fighter in the group!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, he was online today, so I guess he's just waiting for something to happen in the IC and has not checked the OOC yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mimic (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm still here if you need a replacement. I can play a fighter type


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry for my not posting, just got a little busier than I thought over the weekend.


----------



## Tinner (Nov 28, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I'm still here if you need a replacement. I can play a fighter type




Actually that monk you mentioned before would fit in fine as a fighter replacement. Go ahead and make that character, and we'll fit you in to replace lobo, since he's having IRL trouble right now.

I am back online, and suffering through dial-up, but I'll try to keep things moving.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 28, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> Actually that monk you mentioned before would fit in fine as a fighter replacement. Go ahead and make that character, and we'll fit you in to replace lobo.




Ask and you shall recieve.

*Eldar Silverleaf*


```
Male Wood Elf Monk 1
Medium humanoid (elf)
HD 1d8; hp 8
Init +3
Spd 30 ft.

AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12
Base Atk +0; Grp +1
Atk +3 melee (1d6+3/x2, Unarmed)
      or +3 melee (1d6+3/x2, Kama)
      or +3 ranged (1d6/x3, shortbow)
Flurry of Blows +1/+1

AL LN
SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +4
Str 16, Dex 16,. Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 8.

Skills: (Ability mod/Ranks/Misc. Mod)
Balance +6 (3/3/0)
Climb +6 (3/3/-0)
Concentration +0 (0/0/0)
Diplomacy -1 (-1/0/0)
Escape Artist +4 (3/1/0)
Hide +7 (3/4/0)
Jump +4 (3/1/0)
Knowledge (Arcana) +1 (1/0/0)
Knowledge (local) +1 (1/0/0)
Listen +5 (2/1/2)
Move Silently +7 (3/4/0)
Search +3 (1/0/2)
Sense Motive +3 (2/1/0)
Spot +5 (2/1/2)
Swim +4 (3/1/0)
Tumble +3 (3/0/0)

Feats: Dodge, Stunning Fist, Improved Unarmed Strike

Languages: Common, Elven, Orc

Possessions:
Short Bow 30 gold
20 arrows 1 gold
Kama(x2) 4 gold
Explorer's outfit 0 gold 
Water skin 1 gold
Whetstone 2 cp
Flint and steel 1 gold
2 days trail rations 1 gold
Bedroll 1 silver
Sunrods(x2) 4 gold
Backpack

money: 0

–– RACE ABILITIES ––
• +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, -2 Intelligence
• Base land speed of 30 feet.
• Low-Light Vision
• Immunity to sleep effects
• Favored Class: Ranger
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against Enchantment spells or
  effects.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks
• Automatic Searching: Passing within 5 feet of a secret or concealed
  door entitles you to a free Search check, as if you were actively
  looking for it
• Proficient with rapier, longsword, and all bows (except crossbows).
–– CLASS ABILITIES ––
• Proficient with Club, Composite Longbow, Dagger, Handaxe, Heavy Crossbow, Javelin,
  Kama, Light Crossbow, Longbow, Longsword, Nunchaku, Quarterstaff, Rapier, Sai, 
  Shortbow, Shuriken, Siangham, Sling.
• Armor Restriction: If wearing ANY armor or carrying a shield, you lose
  your Wisdom bonus to AC, fast movement and flurry of blows abilities.
• AC Bonus(Ex): Add +2 AC; this bonus is not lost unless you are
  immobilized or helpless, wearing armor, carrying a shield or carrying a
  medium/heavy load.
• Flurry of Blows(Ex): As a full attack, you may make one extra attack All
  attacks made in the round suffer a –2 penalty.
```

*Appearance:* 

Eldar is 5'3 and weighs in at 125 pounds, he has light green eyes and stark white hair (an anomaly among his people) which he ties up into a ponytail. He has various tribal tattoos on his face and body. He wears very simple clothing.

*Personality:*
Quiet, resolved, loyal... are some of the terms that would best describe this man. He doesn't make friends easily but will do anything for someone he has befriended. Eldar doesn't speak much unless he believes he can add something to the conversation or is asked a direct question. Either way its usually short and to the point. Although he does have a sense of humor he will sometimes surprise people with it. Due to his isolated upbringing Eldar is somewhat naive about the world, people and its customs. Although he can usually figure out when someone is trying to pull a fast one on him.

*Background:*
Eldar lived a normal life in his small elven village until almost over night his hair turned white. His village elder belived this to be a sign from the gods that his life was to be more then a simple farmer and they sent him to a nearby monestary so the monks could teach him and prepare him for a grander life then what had awaited him.

On his 135 birthday it was decided that he had learned all that he could from them and it was time to go out and explore the world and learn what he could from it. So with the supplies they gave him, Eldar set out to learn more about the world around him, quickly finding the great city of Greyhawk.


----------



## Tinner (Dec 1, 2005)

*Good news. bad news, worse news, great news*

Good news - Eldar looks fine.
Bad news - I'm going to be stuck with dial-up access for at least another month, and maybe longer until the phone company finishes improvements in my new area.
Worse news - My RL responsibilities are going through the roof right now, so we need to put the game on hiatus.
Great news - The reason my RL responsibilities are getting so busy is because I have TWO writing jobs for Dog Soul Publishing!

Sorry to do this. I've really enjoyed this game. As my first experience with DMing a PbP game, this has been top notch! You have all been great players, and I hope we can continue this game in the future.

Unfortunately I have become too busy to keep up with this game. I need to have a 5000 word project done by Sunday, and I have another one hot on its heels! I'm not complaining! This is something I've been wanting to do for a long time, and I'm excited to have the opportunity, but it does mean that spare time for PbP games is a thing of the past - especially now that I'm crawling along at dial-up speeds!

Hang in there. Check back here in a month, and we'll see if things have settled down.

Thanks again to everyone, you folks are awesome players!!!!!


----------

